# Problem mit Eclipse (throws java.io.I0Exception will nicht)



## Daniel Koch (4. Okt 2006)

Guten Tag alle miteinander,

ich versuche grade Java anhand des Buches "Java - Programmieren von Anfang an"von Helmut Erlenkötter zu erlernen
bin aber auf ein Problem gestoßen.


Ich mache meine Beispielprogramme aus dem Buch mit Eclipse und nun bin ich bei folgendem Code den ich aus dem Buch abgeschrieben habe:


```
public class Sternchen {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		throws java.io.I0Exception{
			int summe = 0, eingabe = 0;
			System.out.print("\nZifferntaste druecken >");
			eingabe = System.in.read();
			eingabe = Character.digit((char)eingabe,10);
			while(eingabe > 0) {
				System.out.print(eingabe+" + ");
				summe = summe + eingabe--;
			}
		System.out.print(eingabe+" = "+summe);
		
		}
}
}
```

auf das Problem gestoßen, dass er die throws java... etc Zeile nicht annehmen will ... ich habe leider keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, ich habe es einwandfrei vom Buch abgeschrieben. : /
Die Suchmaschine hat mir leider auch kein Ergebnis liefern könne.
Bei dem throws erwartet er scheinbar ein "throw" und bei dem I0Exception will er irgendwo ein Semikodon haben wovon allerdings im Buch nix steht.. 

Hier ein Screenshot von der Fehleranzeige:

http://img351.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eclipsegh3.jpg


Liegt es vielleicht an Eclipse?

Danke im Vorraus für die Beschäftigung mit meinem Problem.  Wie gesagt... mit der Suchfunktion konnte ich leider nichts erreichen.

mfg

Daniel Koch
[/code]


----------



## Roar (4. Okt 2006)

erstmal muss es throws heißen.
außerdem hast du vor dem throws IOException eine '{', die du sogar auch noch am ende schileßt.


----------



## Daniel Koch (4. Okt 2006)

Wie gesagt, das ist 1zu1 aus dem Buch abgeschrieben.
Könntest du mir eventuell mal den code richtig stellen?

mache ich aus dem throw ein throws und entferne die Klammern so wird beim throw zwar kein fehler mehr angezeigt aber erwartet noch das ';' bei dem I0Exception .. setze ich das dann dahinter so ist das mit dem Exception so ist das zwar richtig aber dann ist das throws wieder falsch und er erwartet dort ein throw... änder ich das dann wieder in throw so ist wieder das exception falsch... ein absoluter Teufelskreis.

Ich würd ja gerne ohne Eclipse arbeiten, aber das mit Suchpfaden etc find ich dermaßen verwirrend ... ich bekomm das ohne IDE nicht hin.


----------



## Xandro (4. Okt 2006)

```
public class Sternchen {

   public static void main(String[] args) throws java.io.I0Exception {
         int summe = 0, eingabe = 0;
         System.out.print("\nZifferntaste druecken >");
         eingabe = System.in.read();
         eingabe = Character.digit((char)eingabe,10);
         while(eingabe > 0) {
            System.out.print(eingabe+" + ");
            summe = summe + eingabe--;
         }
         System.out.print(eingabe+" = "+summe);
   }
}
```

So müsste es korrekt laufen.


----------



## Daniel Koch (4. Okt 2006)

Wunderbar, danke, es läuft!


----------

